# CDT KA-61 components



## pdxlawyer (Jan 5, 2011)

CDT Kamma KA-61 component speaker set 6.5" | eBay

No clue how I even got these, but I must have had them for years.


----------



## MuahMan (Apr 26, 2011)

pdxlawyer said:


> CDT Kamma KA-61 component speaker set 6.5" | eBay
> 
> No clue how I even got these, but I must have had them for years.



$70.00? I'll paypal u right now.


----------



## pdxlawyer (Jan 5, 2011)

check your pm


----------



## pdxlawyer (Jan 5, 2011)

sale pending


----------



## MuahMan (Apr 26, 2011)

pdxlawyer said:


> sale pending


PM'ed you. Money should be in your PayPal account now.


----------



## pdxlawyer (Jan 5, 2011)

MuahMan,

I've been trying to PM you shipping info, but your PM box is full. Hit me up via PM.

- D


----------



## MuahMan (Apr 26, 2011)

pdxlawyer said:


> MuahMan,
> 
> I've been trying to PM you shipping info, but your PM box is full. Hit me up via PM.
> 
> - D


Yeah this 5 PM limit is annoying. Clearing it out now.


----------



## MuahMan (Apr 26, 2011)

10 days since I sent payment and no tracking info and no product received. Not cool man!


----------



## pdxlawyer (Jan 5, 2011)

I will pm u info in just a moment


----------

